# Lyrics Thread.



## Fox Glove (Nov 24, 2007)

Post Random Lyrics, whether it's what you feel or simply an awesome song. Explanations as to why are much appreciated.

_The tables are empty, the dance floor's deserted.
You play the same love song - it's the 10th time you've heard it.
That's the beginning, just one of the clues.
You've had your first lesson in learnin' the blues.

The cigarettes you light, one after another,
Won't help you forget her, and the way that you love her.
You're only burnin' a torch you can't lose.
But you're on the right track for learnin' the blues.

When you're at home alone,
The blues will taunt you constantly.
When you're out in a crowd,
The blues will haunt your memory.

The nights when you don't sleep, the whole night you're crying.
But you can't forget her, soon you even stop trying.
You'll walk that floor and wear out your shoes.
When you feel your heart break, you're learnin' the blues.

When you're at home alone,
The blues will taunt you constantly.
When you're out in a crowd,
Those blues will haunt your memory.

The nights when you don't sleep, that whole night you're crying.
But you can't forget her, soon you even stop trying.
You'll walk the floor, and you'll wear out your shoes.
When you feel your heart break, you're learnin' those blues. _

It's harder to break up when you know you'll never see that person again in your life. Imagine my situation right now, you've probably broken up with a girlfriend or boyfriend, but you can always see them again, no, in my situation, I'll never see him again ever. Never in this life probably won't. 
Needless to say, I'm very emotional and listening to the most emo lovesongs I got.


----------



## presspaws (Nov 24, 2007)

My secret wish ...in this sacred place
Is to relinquish needs
The great constant is perpetual change
So when we leave, as we know we will
Some of us remains, consecrated and unchanged

Circles in stars they bind us now - we're pretty animals
Colors around are bled of love - we're hopeful animals
Kiss me now so we can feel alive - we're conscious animals
Circles in stars they bind us now - we're sacred animals

From blood we came ...to ash we return again
These carbon hearts, and terrestrial hopes
From our first goodbye ...to the last hello
Pray we carve our paths ...from God's sacrosanct

Circles in stars they bind us now - we're pretty animals
Colors around are bled of love - we're hopeful animals
Kiss me now so we can feel alive - we're conscious animals
Circles in stars they bind us now - we're sacred animals

The love we crave
that binds
bends
but never change
feeds faith in faith
that I search for in everything

Circles in stars they bind us now - we're pretty animals
Colors around are bled of love - we're hopeful animals
Kiss me now so we can feel alive - we're conscious animals
Circles in stars they bind us now - we're sacred animals

The love we crave
that binds
bends
but never change
feeds faith in faith
that I search for in everything

Stars they bind us now
Around are bled of love - we're conscious animals
Kiss me now so we can feel alive - we're conscious animals
Circles in stars they bind us now - we're sacred animals
Circles in stars they bind us now - we're pretty animals
Colors around are bled of love - we're hopeful animals

Stars they bind us now - we're sacred animals 

** thought you'd like this, also ~ circles and change...


----------



## Toki (Nov 24, 2007)

Auschwitz, the meaning of pain
The way that I want you to die
Slow death, immense decay
Showers that cleanse you of your life
Forced in
Like cattle
You run
Stripped of
Your life's worth
Human mice, for the Angel of Death
Four hundred thousand more to die

Angel of Death
Monarch to the kingdom of the dead

Sadistic, surgeon of demise
Sadist of the noblest blood
Destroying, without mercy
To benefit the Aryan race
Surgery, with no anesthesia
Feel the knife pierce you intensely
Inferior, no use to mankind
Strapped down screaming out to die

Angel of Death
Monarch to the kingdom of the dead
Infamous butcher,
Angel of Death

Pumped with fluid, inside your brain
Pressure in your skull begins pushing through your eyes
Burning flesh, drips away
Test of heat burns your skin, your mind starts to boil
Frigid cold, cracks your limbs
How long can you last
In this frozen water burial?
Sewn together, joining heads
Just a matter of time
'Til you rip yourselves apart
Millions laid out in their
Crowded tombs
Sickening ways to achieve
The holocaust

Seas of blood, bury life
Smell your death as it burns
Deep inside of you
Abacinate, eyes that bleed
Praying for the end of
Your wide awake nightmare
Wings of pain, reach out for you
His face of death staring down,
Your blood running cold
Injecting cells, dying eyes
Feeding on the screams of
The mutants he's creating
Pathetic harmless victims
Left to die
Rancid Angel of Death
Flying free


----------



## Esplender (Nov 24, 2007)

*C*reed of eternal life I swore
*H*eld my candle of life to the void
*R*isen from the dead I deaths powers wed
*I*n the name of the one with horns on head
*S*leep of eternity withdrawn as dark upon
*T*he life of mine drew the very end so near

*T*he price another life the gospel of the
*H*orned one to spread shore to shore
*E*ternally his words let hear

*B*e silent listen to the wind crying out the
*A*nswer to all mankind call from other
*S*ide speach of horned divine
*T*o end your search in hope to find
*A*s sure night divides the day and as sure day divides the night
*R*aging flames is allthat awaits us on the other side
*D*oomed the very moment he calls

*S*ee his star ablaze his children
*O*n the night the flames reach for the sky
*N*ight is comed to enter the never ending burning fire

*O*nto you all his word is given
*F*ear not reach to take his hand

*H*ear our master calling us his children
*E*ternal life is given death withdrawn
*A*s wolves among sheep we have wandered
*V*ictory lies beyond their spit and scorn
*E*ven the heavens shall burn when we are gathered
*N*ow when the flames reach for the sky

Dies Irae


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 24, 2007)

Has he lost his mind?

Can he see or is he blind?

Can he walk at all,

Or if he moves will he fall?


Is he alive or dead?

Has he thoughts within his head?

We'll just pass him there

why should we even care?


He was turned to steel

in the great magnetic field

When he travelled time

for the future of mankind


Nobody wants him

He just stares at the world

Planning his vengeance

that he will soon unfurl


Now the time is here

for Iron Man to spread fear

Vengeance from the grave

Kills the people he once saved


Nobody wants him

They just turn their heads

Nobody helps him

Now he has his revenge


Heavy boots of lead

fills his victims full of dread

Running as fast as they can

Iron Man lives again!


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm going to move this to Music, I'll leave a copy around for a few days.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Nov 24, 2007)

Title: Vincent (Starry, Starry Night)
Artist: Josh Groban
Album: Josh Groban

_Starry, starry night
Paint your pallete blue and grey
Look out on a summer's day
With eyes that know the darkness in my soul
Shadows on the hills
Sketch the trees and daffodils
Catch the breeze and the winter chills
In colours on the snowy linen land

Now I understand
What you tried to say to me
And how you suffered for your sanity
And how you tried to set them free
They would not listen
They did not know how
Perhaps they'll listen now

Starry, starry night
Flaming flowers that brightly blaze
Swirling clouds and violet haze
Reflect in Vincent's eyes of china blue
Colours changing hue
Morning fields of amber grain
Weathered faces lined in pain
Are soothed beneath the artists' loving hand

Now I understand
What you tried to say to me
And how you suffered for your sanity
And how you tried to set them free
They would not listen
They did not know how
Perhaps they'll listen now

For they could not love you
But still your love was true
And when no hope was left inside
On that starry, starry night
You took your life as lovers often do
But I could have told you Vincent
This world was never meant for one as beautiful as you

Like the strangers that you've met
The ragged men in ragged clothes
The silver thorn a bloody rose
Lie crushed and broken on the virgin snow

Now I think I know
What you tried to say to me
And how you suffered for your sanity
And how you tried to set them free
They would not listen
They're not listening still
Perhaps they never will..._

Despite the song being a little depressing, I still love this song each time I hear it (and sing it ).


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey, sweet, I can fit in an absolutely shameless plug, and still be on topic lol!

â€œNobodyâ€™s Watching Meâ€ (http://www.furaffinity.net/view/922720/)

_Iâ€™m just an average fur, with not much of a life
I weigh 395, Iâ€™ll never have a wife
People say that Iâ€™m just a boreâ€¦ a total drama whore
But thatâ€™s â€˜cause I always feel like youâ€™ve got me on ignore, andâ€¦

I always feel like nobodyâ€™s watching me
And Iâ€™ve got no dignity
I always feel like nobodyâ€™s watching me
I need popularity

When I go on FAâ€¦
I post my art all day
People never comment and I feel so forlorn
But would everyone like me better if I just drew more porn?

When Iâ€™m on LiveJournal, Iâ€™m afraid of what Iâ€™ll see
â€˜Cause I might check my profile and find someone defriended me
People say Iâ€™m crazyâ€¦ just like all the rest
â€˜Cause furries have more issues than Readerâ€™s Digest, and thatâ€™s whyâ€¦

I always feel like nobodyâ€™s watching me
On FurAffinity
I always feel like nobodyâ€™s watching me 
My friends list is down to three

And I donâ€™t know anymore
Are the people on deviantART watching me?
Are the people on Furry Art Pile watching me?
And I donâ€™t feel loved anymoreâ€¦ I think Iâ€™m gonna cry
If nobodyâ€™s watching me, what are they watching, â€œCSIâ€?

I always feel like nobodyâ€™s watching me
And itâ€™s such a tragedy
I always feel like nobodyâ€™s watching me
Tell me am I just a dweeb?

I always feel like nobodyâ€™s watching me
And Iâ€™ve got no dignity
I always feel like nobodyâ€™s watching me
I need popularity

I always feel like nobodyâ€™s watching me
On FurAffinity
I always feel like nobodyâ€™s watching me
I canâ€™t enjoy my sandwich!!!

I always feel like nobodyâ€™s watching me
And itâ€™s such a tragedy
I always feel like nobodyâ€™s watching me
So Iâ€™ll delete my galleryâ€¦_


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 5, 2007)

cover of "The Witch" by Rosetta Stone

"Can't you see me runnin'
I am really runnin'
For my life

Guess from where I'm
Comin'
Guess why I'm runnin
For my life.

Can't you see the witch
Can't you see the witch
Can't you see the witch by my side.

Can't you see the witch
Can't you see the witch
Can't you see the witch by my side.

Can't you see my deathfear
I can hear her voice
Shoutin' everywhere

Who knows what I've could done
It must be so bad
That a witch does care.

Can't you see the witch
Can't you see the witch
Can't you see the witch by my side.

Can't you see the witch
Can't you see the witch
Can't you see the witch by my side"


----------



## DavidN (Dec 5, 2007)

In something of a reply to Kitmouse!

"Be More Than Just A Number" ( http://www.furaffinity.net/view/746042/ )

_Do you remember how we used to be
A time with nothing in our way
We knew who we were, and life was ahead
We thought forever it would stay

But then we changed
We turned against ourselves
To prove our worth above the rest
A race began
You don't know where to run
Beginnings of this lifetime fight
To become number one

Be more than just a number
Don't let them win and take your life away
Remember your name, and be your own mind
Because you know there's so much more to be
You're so much more than just a number to me

And they'll attack you with their thoughts of you
Using their strength to make you fear
They're trying to make you their number
But don't give in when they appear

Without life, without love
You're just an empty heart
Before you know what's happening
You don't know who you are
One above the others
A mark against your skin
Is that all it means to you

Be more than just a number
Don't let them win and take your life away
Remember your name, and be your own mind
Because you know there's so much more to be
You're so much more than just a number to me

What happened to the life we used to have
The friendship we had before
We let the spirit come and take our lives away
Replaced with this endless war

And the lives we knew can be rebuilt again
If we stop chasing the sun
For the first is still a number
And if you run there, they have won

Be more than just a number
Don't let them win and take your life away
Remember your name, and be your own mind
Because you know there's so much more to be

Be more than just a number
Don't let them win and take your life away
Remember your name, and be your own mind
Because you know there's so much more to be

To rise from your sadness and bring back your life
You're so much more than just a number to me_


----------



## Studly (Dec 5, 2007)

Afternoon Delight
The Starland Vocal Band

Gonna find my baby, gonna hold her tight
gonna grab some afternoon delight.
My motto's always been; when it's right, it's right.
Why wait until the middle of a cold dark night.
When everything's a little clearer in the light of day.
And you know the night is always gonna be there any way.

Sky rockets in flight. Afternoon delight. Afternoon delight.

Thinkin' of you's workin' up my appetite
looking forward to a little afternoon delight.
Rubbin' sticks and stones together makes the sparks ingite
and the thought of rubbin' you is getting so exciting.

Sky rockets in flight. Afternoon delight. Afternoon delight.

Started out this morning feeling so polite
I always though a fish could not be caught who wouldn't bite
But you've got some bait a waitin' and I think I might try nibbling
a little afternoon delight.

Sky rockets in flight. Afternoon delight. Afternoon delight.

Please be waiting for me baby when I come around.
We could make a lot of lovin' 'for the sun goes down.

Sky rockets in flight. Afternoon delight. Afternoon delight.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 14, 2007)

Iced Earth - "Dracula"

Do you believe in love?
Do you believe in destiny?
True love may come only once in a thousand lifetimes...
I too have loved...they took her from me.
I prayed for her soul....I prayed for her peace

When I close my eyes
I see her face, it comforts me
When I close my eyes
Memories cut like a knife

The blood is the life, and Christ I defy.
My sworn enemy...birth of a new creed.

Is this my reward for serving God's own war?
The blood I've spilled for faith fulfilled.
To damn her, a disgrace, you spit back in my face.
I served you loyally, and you spew blasphemy.

I avenge with darkness, the blood is the life
The Order of the Dragon, I feed on human life

There are far worse things awaiting man than death
Come taste what I have seen
I'm spreading my disease
I will feed upon His precious child
The human race will bleed, they will serve my need.

[Pre-chorus]
I avenge with darkness, the blood is the life
The Order of the Dragon, I feed on human life

[Chorus]
I am the Dragon of blood, a relentless prince of pain
Renouncing God on His throne
My blood is forever stained

For true love I shall avenge
I defy the creed that damned her


----------



## TehLemming (Dec 14, 2007)

Jimmy Eats World - Let it happen
The current song stuck in my head =)



> I have a ringing in my head
> And no one to help me answer it
> Even with you close enough to kiss.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vore Writer (Dec 14, 2007)

Youth of the Nation-P.O.D.

Last day of the rest of my life 
I wish I would've known 
Cause I didn't kiss my mama goodbye 

I didn't tell her that I loved her and how much I care 
Or thank my pops for all the talks 
And all the wisdom he shared 

Unaware, I just did what I always do 
Everyday, the same routine 
Before I skate off to school 

But who knew that this day wasn't like the rest 
Instead of taking a test 
I took two to the chest 

Call me blind, but I didn't see it coming 
Everybody was running 
But I couldn't hear nothing 

Except gun blasts, it happened so fast 
I don't really know this kid 
Even though I sit by him in class 

Maybe this kid was reaching out for love 
Or maybe for a moment 
He forgot who he was 
Or maybe this kid just wanted to be hugged 
Whatever it was 
I know it's because 

[chorus:]
We are, We are, the youth of the nation 

Little Suzy, she was only twelve 
She was given the world 
With every chance to excel 

Hang with the boys and hear the stories they tell 
She might act kind of proud 
But no respect for herself 

She finds love in all the wrong places 
The same situations 
Just different faces 

Changed up her pace since her daddy left her 
Too bad he never told her 
She deserved much better 

Johnny boy always played the fool 
He broke all the rules 
So you would think he was cool 

He was never really one of the guys 
No matter how hard he tried 
Often thought of suicide 

It's kind of hard when you ain't got no friends 
He put his life to an end 
They might remember him then 

You cross the line and there's no turning back 
Told the world how he felt 
With the sound of a gat 

[chorus]

Who's to blame for the lives that tragedies claim 
No matter what you say 
It don't take away the pain 

That I feel inside, I'm tired of all the lies 
Don't nobody know why 
It's the blind leading the blind 

I guess that's the way the story goes 
Will it ever make sense 
Somebody's got to know 

There's got to be more to life than this 
There's got to be more to everything 
I thought exists


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Dec 15, 2007)

Title: Hallelujah
Artist: Rufus Wainwright

I heard there was a secret chord 
That David played and it pleased the Lord 
But you don't really care for music, do you? 
It goes like this, the fourth, the fifth, the minor fall, the major lift, the baffled king composing Hallelujah 

Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelu----jah 

Your faith was strong but you needed proof, you saw her bathing on the roof, her beauty in the moonlight overthrew you 
She tied you to a kitchen chair, she broke your throne, she cut your hair, and from your lips she drew the Hallelujah 

Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelu----jah 

Maybe I have been here before, I know this room; I have walked this floor, I used to live alone before I knew you 
I've seen your flag on the marble arch, love is not a victory march, it's a cold and its a broken Hallelujah 

Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelu----jah 

There was a time you let me know whats really going on below, but now you never show it to me, do you? (and) 
Remember when I moved in you; the holy dark was moving too, and every breath we drew was Hallelujah 

Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelu----jah 

Maybe there's a God above, and all I ever learned from love was how to shoot at someone who outdrew you 
And its not a cry you can hear at night, its not somebody who's seen the light, its a cold and its a broken Hallelujah 

Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelu--jah 

Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelu---u---jah


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 15, 2007)

Folks
I'd like to sing a song about the American Dream
About me
About you
About the way our American hearts beat way down in the bottoms of our chests
About that special feeling we get in the cockles of our hearts
Or maybe below the cockles
Maybe in the sub-cockle area
Maybe in the liver
Maybe in the kidneys
Maybe even in the colon
We don't know

I'm just a regular joe
With a regular job
I'm your average white
Suburbanite slob
I like football, and porno, and books about war
I've got an average house
With a nice hardwood floor
My wife, and my job
My kids, and my car
My feet on my table
And a Cuban cigar
But sometimes that just ain't enough
To keep a man like me interested
Oh no, no way, uh uhh
No, I gotta go out and have fun
At someone else's expense
Oh yeah, yeah yeah, yeah yeah yeah

I drive really slow
In the ultra-fast lane
While people behind me are going insane

I'm an asshole
(he's an asshole, what an asshole)
I'm an asshole
(he's an asshole, such an asshole)

I use public toilets
And I piss on the seat
I walk around in the summer time sayin', "How about this heat?"

I'm an asshole
(he's an asshole, what an asshole)
I'm an asshole
(he's the worlds biggest asshole)

Sometimes I park in the handicapped spaces
While handicapped people
Make handicapped faces

I'm an asshole
(he's an asshole, what an asshole)
I'm an asshole
(he's a real f**king asshole)

Maybe I shouldn't be singin' this song
Ranting and raving and carrying on
Maybe they're right when they tell me I'm wrong...
...
NAAAHHHHH!

[I'm An Asshole lyrics on http://www.metrolyrics.com]

I'm an asshole
(he's an asshole, what an asshole)
I'm an asshole
(he's the world's biggest asshole)

You know what I'm gonna do?
I'm gonna get myself a 1967 Cadilac El Dorado Convertable
Hot pink!
With whale skin hub caps
An all leather cow interior
And big brown baby seal eyes for headlights
YEAH!
And I'm gonna drive around in that baby
At 115 miles per hour
Getting one mile per gallon
Sucking down Quarter Pounder cheeseburgers from McDonalds in the old-fashioned non-biodegradable Styrofoam containers
And when I'm done sucking down those grease-ball burgers
I'm gonna wipe my mouth with the American flag
And then I'm gonna toss the Styrofoam containers right out the side
And there ain't a Goddamn thing anybody can do about it
You know why?
'Cause we got the bombs, that's why!
Two words: Nuclear F**kin' Weapons
Okay!?
Russia, Germany, Romania
They can have all the Democracy they want
They can have a big Democracy cake walk
Right through the middle of Tienemen Square
And it won't make a lick of difference
Because we got the bombs
Okay!?
John Wayne's not dead
He's frozen!
And as soon as we find a cure for cancer We're gonna thaw out "The Duke"
And he's gonna be pretty pissed off
You know why?
Have you ever taken a cold shower?
Well, multiply that by 15 million times
That's how pissed off "The Duke"'s gonna be
I'm gonna get "The Duke"
And John Cassavetes
And Lee Marvin
And Sam Peckinpah
And a case of whiskey
And drive down to Texas
And-
(Hey, Hey! You know you really are an asshole)
Why don't you just shut-up and sing the song, pal?
You know, the whole time I thought I was that asshole
And it turns out it was him
What an asshole!

I'm an asshole
(he's an asshole, what an asshole)
I'm an asshole
(he's the worlds biggest asshole)

A - SS - HO - LE!
Everybody!!
A - SS - HO - LE!

*dog barking noises*

I'm an asshole and proud of it! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNzZzsvOClc


----------



## Aden (Dec 15, 2007)

[align=center]...
We, who not deny the animal of our nature
We, who yearn to preserve our liberation
We, who face darkness in our hearts with a solemn fire
We, who aspire to the truth and pursue it's strength

Are we not the undisputed prodigy of warfare
Fearing all the mediocrity that they possess?
Should we not hunt the bastards down with our might?
Reinforce and claim the throne that is rightfully ours

Consider the god we could be without the grace
Once and for all
Diminish the sub principle and leave it's toxic trace
Once and for all[/align]


----------



## BloodRedFox (Dec 15, 2007)

"Purity"- by Slipknot

Maze...psychopathic daze...I create this waste
Back away from tangents, on the verge of drastic
ways...can't escape this place...I deny your face
Sweat gets in my eyes, I think I'm slowly dying

Put me in a homemade cellar
Put me in a hole for shelter
Someone hear me please, all I see is hate
I can hardly breathe, and I can hardly take it

HANDSONMYFACEOVERBEARINGICAN'TGETOUT!

Lost...ran at my own cost...hearing laughter, scoffed
Learning from the rush, detached from such and such
Bleak...all around me, weak...listening, incomplete
I am not a dog, but I'm the one your dogging

I am in a buried kennel
I have never felt so final
Someone find me please, losing all reserve
I am fucking gone, I think I'm fucking dying

You all stare, but you'll never see
There is something inside me
There is something in you I despise

Cut me - show me - enter - I am
willing and able and never any danger to myself
Knowledge in my pain, knowledge in my pain
Or was my tolerance a phase?
Empathy, out of my way
I can't die

Purity


----------



## TehLemming (Dec 15, 2007)

lmao,I love all the songs there were posted sense my last post so incredibly much, and I completely forgot about the asshole song, so thank you =D


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 16, 2007)

Just because I feel screaming bleeding heart emo right now:
Song: Our Time is Running Out
Artist: Muse

_I think I'm drowning
Asphyxiated
I wanna break this spell
That you've created

You're something beautiful
A contradiction
I wanna play the game
I want the friction

You will be the death of me
You will be the death of me

Bury it
I won't let you bury it
I won't let you smother it
I won't let you murder it

Our time is running out
Our time is running out
You can't push it underground
You can't stop it screaming out

I wanted freedom
Bound and restricted
I tried to give you up
But I'm addicted

Now that you know I'm trapped sense of elation
You'd never dream of
Breaking this fixation

You will squeeze the life out of me

Bury it
I won't let you bury it
I won't let you smother it
I won't let you murder it

Our time is running out
Our time is running out
You can't push it underground
You can't stop it screaming out
How did it come to this?
Oh

You will suck the life out of me

Bury it
I won't let you bury it
I won't let you smother it
I won't let you murder it

Our time is running out
Our time is running out
You can't push it underground
You can't stop it screaming out
How did it come to this?
Oh_


----------



## webkilla (Dec 16, 2007)

Dethklock - Go into the water

[minute-long intro]

We call out to the beasts of the sea to come forth and join us, this night is yours 
Because, one day we will all be with you in the blackened deep 
One day we will all go into the water 

Go into the water 
live there die there 
live there die 

We reject our earthly fires 
Gone are days of land empires 
Lungs transform to take in water 
Cloaked in scales we swim and swim home 

We are alive, and we'll metamorphasize 
And we'll sink as we devolve back to beasts
Our home is down here, and we've known this for years 
We must conquer from the sea, with an army with water steeds 

We'll rise, from our depths down below

Release yourselves, drown with me 
We will conquer land with water 

Gone are days of land empires 
Lungs transform to take in water 
Cloaked in scales we swim and swim on 
We swim home
We swim home

...

most brutal song ever


----------



## DerDoberman (Dec 16, 2007)

From Cartel's Album "Chroma": Runaway

Face down; this is where it leads you - too far.
Buried covered now, you'll find peace - and the earth the ground.
Stop now, there's no point in breathing - it's not allowed.
On the surface, how can you find - reason to move on?

Until then you can runaway.
Do your best to hide your face.
And oh I know you best;
I know you get what you get - you get what you deserve.

Hush now, don't say a word - its out in the open,
And-tell me how can you deal with all this weight?
Speak now, you must have a secret
Kept Down, down where you can keep it - I need you to spill your guts.

Until then you can runaway,
Do your best to hide your face.
And oh I know you best.
I know you get what you get - until then you can runaway.
Do your best to hide your face.
And oh I know you best.
I know you get what you get you - get what you deserve.

Speak now you must have a secret kept down,
Down where you can keep it - I need you to spill your guts.

Until then you can runaway,
Do your best to hide your face.
And oh I know you best.
I know you get what you get - until then you can runaway.
Do your best to hide your face.
And oh I know you best,
I know you get , now you get what you,
You get what you get, you get what you,
You get what you get, and oh you get what you deserve.

--------------------
And from Hit The Lights Album"This is a Stickup, Don't make it a Murder": Bodybag

You're gonna need a bodybag,
I'll break bones you didn't know you had.
When I'm done there will be nothing left of you
for your friends to hold on to
when they find you cold and blue tonight,
face down in a parking lot.

Next time around, think about what you say
before you run your mouth.
Cause you're all alone and you're nothing
without your friends now.
You can tell the brave man just what you really said,
but I already know.
You got another thing coming if you think you're walking home.

This time I'm waiting here for you, you got nowhere to hide

You're gonna need a bodybag,
I'll break bones you didn't know you had.
When I'm done there will be nothing left of you
for your friends to hold on to
when they find you cold and blue tonight,
face down in a parking lot.

Here's a question.
What do you do when you're all alone
and you have nowhere to run to, swear I'll find you.
And this is what I'll do; I'll take it slow (I'll take it slow)
just to let you know that we're not playing, you're not walking home.

This time I'm waiting here for you, you got nowhere to hide

You're gonna need a bodybag,
I'll break bones you didn't know you had.
When I'm done there will be nothing left of you
for your friends to hold on to
when they find you cold and blue tonight,
face down in a parking lot.

Did you think that you had something to prove,
well you do yea, you do yea.
Did you think that you had nothing to lose,
well you do so you think you're walking home.

This time I'm waiting here for you, you got nowhere to hide

You're gonna need a bodybag,
I'll break bones you didn't know you had.
When I'm done there will be nothing left of you
for your friends to hold on to
when they find you cold and blue tonight...

(Next time around, think about what you say
before you run your mouth.
Cause you're all alone and you're nothing
without your friends now)

You're gonna need a bodybag,
I'll break bones you didn't know you had.
When I'm done there will be nothing left of you
for your friends to hold on to
when they find you cold and blue tonight,
face down in a parking lot.


----------



## kittysonikku (Dec 16, 2007)

webkilla said:
			
		

> Dethklock - Go into the water
> 
> [minute-long intro]
> 
> ...



omgg. <3

i love you for posting this xD i love go into the water so muuuch.


----------



## Joe2491 (Dec 16, 2007)

You need to take a closer look at me
Cause I was born to be the thorn in your side
No matter what you think you're gonna see
You never wanted this barrage of fucking pride
You don't want none of me 

You've got a fucking catheter in your brain
Pissing your common sense away
When you draw first blood you can't stop this fight
For my own peace of mind - I'm going to
Tear your fucking eyes out
Rip your fucking flesh off
Beat you till you're just a fucking lifeless carcass
Fuck you and your progress
Watch me fucking regress
You were made to take the fall - now you're nothing
Payback's a bitch motherfucker 

You only live to be a parasite
Your life must suck when nothing's going your way
Everything melts away before your eyes
You're just a punk that doesn't have the sense to get away
Get the fuck away 

You've got a fucking catheter in your brain
Pissing your common sense away
When you draw first blood you can't stop this fight
For my own peace of mind - I'm going to
Tear your fucking eyes out
Rip your fucking flesh off
Beat you till you're just a fucking lifeless carcass
Fuck you and your progress
Watch me fucking regress
You were made to take the fall - now you're nothing
Payback's a bitch motherfucker 

I will never become your fucking scapegoat
I don't know how it feels to come up short
I only want vengeance
To come shining down on me
I don't want you to die
Before I get the chance to kill you myself 

You've got a fucking catheter in your brain
Pissing your common sense away
This is for the mindfuck
This is for the hell of it
This is for me- I'm going to
Tear your fucking eyes out
Rip your fucking flesh off
Beat you till you're just a fucking lifeless carcass
Fuck you and your progress
Watch me fucking regress
You were made to take the fall - now you're nothing
Tear your fucking eyes out
Rip your fucking flesh off
Beat you till you're just a fucking lifeless carcass
Fuck you and your progress
Watch me fucking regress
You were made to take the fall - now you're nothing
Now you're nothing


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 16, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh~

_I've got a bike, you can ride it if you like it's got a basket, a bell that rings and things to make it look good, 
I'd give it to you if I could, but I borrowed it!
(chorus)
You're the kind of girl that fits in with my world,
I'll give you anything everything if you want things~
-
I've got a cloak, it's a bit of a joke, there's a tear up the front it's red and black I've had it for months,
If you think it could look good, then I guess it should!
(repeat chorus)
-
I know a mouse, and he hasn't got a house I don't know why I call him Gerald,
He's getting rather old, but he's a good mouse!
(repeat chorus)
-
I've got a clan of gingerbread men, here a men, there a men, lots of gingerbread men
Take a couple if you wish, they're on the dish!
(repeat chorus)
-
I know a room full of musical tunes,
Some rhyme,
Some ching,
Most of them are clockwork,
Let's go into the other room, and make them work!_

I took the liberty of using ghetto yousendit.com to create a link if anyone wants to bother downloading and listening to this silly little song. :3
http://download.yousendit.com/512E9E985D0BA7F7


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 25, 2007)

Mad Caccies "Weird Beard"

the night was dark
the seas were rough
the port lay straight ahead
the booze ran out
the men grew tired
and this is what they said:
"captain if you cannot find a place to set her down
then you'll be sleeping right along with this vessel in the ground"

well the jolly roger pulled through
and made it to the land
we disembarked
went into town with vengence in our hand
the children cried
the woman sighed
the men just turn their heads
so with a smile we chated loud and this is what we said

"ooohhoooh
raise'em in the air
we'll knock you up
and slap you down
and never seem to care
ooohooohh
another one for me
cause we're the filthy vermin
that will set you people free"

with nothing left for us to drink
the night was winding down
but still the girls kept swaggering
and still hanging around
oh! mister can you tell me where i can find a man
the only thing that you will find is the back side of my hand!

"ooohhoooh
raise'em in the air
we'll knock you up
and slap you down
and never seem to care
ooohooohh
another one for me
we're the filthy vermin
that will set you people free
we're the filthy vermin
that will set you people free
ooohhoooh
raise'em in the air
we'll knock you up
and slap you down
and never seem to care
ooohooohh
another one for me
we're the filthy vermin
that will set you people free
we're the filthy vermin
that will set you people free "


----------



## thewriter (Dec 25, 2007)

Bad Moon Rising lyrics by J. Fogerty (Creedence Clearwater Revival)

I see the bad moon arising.
I see trouble on the way.
I see earthquakes and lightning.
I see bad times today.

Chorus: 
Don't go around tonight,
Well, it's bound to take your life,
There's a bad moon on the rise.

I hear hurricanes ablowing.
 I know the end is coming soon.
I fear rivers over flowing. 
I hear the voice of rage and ruin. 

*chorus*
All Right!

Hope you got your things together.
Hope you are quite prepared to die.
Looks like we're in for nasty weather.
One eye is taken for an eye.

*chorus*
*chorus*



______________________________
This could be a reference to the planet's response to pollution and other destruction. Only the author knows for sure.


----------



## Seratuhl (Dec 25, 2007)

Dethklok: Duncan Hills Coffee Jingle

Do you folks like coffee?
Real coffee
From the Hills
Of Colombia

The Duncan Hills will wake you
From a thousand deaths
A cup of blackened blood
(Dying, dying)
You're dying for a cup

Guatemala blend
Ethiopian
French vanilla roast
(Dying, dying)
You're dying for a cup

Prepare for ultimate flavor
You're gonna get some milk!
And scream... for your cream

Duncan Hills
Duncan Hills
Duncan Hills

COFFEE!


----------



## lobosabio (Dec 25, 2007)

The Undefeated - Super Furry Animals

_Noise pollution solution, solution
I, I loose again
You are the victor
I confess
You are David and Goliath
I'm but the dirt
Beneath your feet

But so shallow the Undefeated
(Noise pollution solution)
But so shallow the Undefeated

Step, step into my shoes
I'll try and make you understand
I live my life without a plan
I need no guidance
Just your patience

For so shallow the undefeated
(Noise pollution solution)
For so shallow the undefeated

Every animal has its day
We will chase the Phantoms away

For so shallow the undefeated
(Noise pollution solution)
Yes so shallow the undefeated
Yes so shallow the undefeated
(Noise pollution solution)
Yes so shallow the undefeated
For so shallow the undefeated
Yes so shallow the undefeated
Yes so shallow the undefeated
_


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 26, 2007)

Request - anyone could post the lyrics of the two songs in Bender's Big Score?


----------



## DerDoberman (Dec 26, 2007)

Chamillionaire- The Evening News

[CHORUS]
Gas prices raises, the money keeps burning,
Dropout rate rising, so what are they learning?,
Sending the troops in the war so I turn in,
To today's evening news.

[VERSE 1]
Welcome to the evening news, I thank you all for tuning in,
Yes, I'm your host and your journalist, here Chamillionaire, so let the news begin,
Our helicopters out in the streets look at the screen, an' let's zoom it in,
'cause Cashis is live at the scene, hey Cashis how are you my friend?,
Got no time for no interviews (go-got no time for no interviews),
No time to trip we don't get confused, cause this type of news opinion and views
Got no time for no interviews (go-got no time for no interviews),
You know I keep my ear to the streets so it's up to me to bring you the truth,
I saw a movie where George Bush had a bearded man on his squad,
So much power from oil money that poor folks can't sit by him,
No problem, Osama, Bin Laden, Been hidin', So long that them pictures all starting to look like him on them milk cartons,
Don Imus made comments that made everybody forget about him,
That's him, Anna Nicole got pregnant and had kids by him,
Rest in peace Virgina Tech, too many innocent kids dyin',
Well let's just blame hip-hop and act like that's the big problem,

[HOOK]
Now I would give you news about Katrina, but you know I can't talk about Katrina,
'Cause every time I talk about Katrina, they look at me like it's a misdemeanor,
Anyways, there's way more important stuff that we can discuss,
George Bush is playing golf, everybody hush, he's about to putt.

[CHORUS]
Gas prices raises, the money keeps burning,
Dropout rate rising, so what are they learning?,
Sending the troops in the war so I turn in,
To today's evening news.
And the world keeps turning slow (turning slow, turning slow)
As the world keeps turning slow (turning slow, turning slow)
As the world keeps on turning slow (turning slow, turning slow)
This is your evening news.

[VERSE 2]
I know you take offense to certain words, I've heard worse, but I wouldn't blame ya',
They say he's a entertainer, don't worry about it, never mind Kramer,
The Crocodile Hunter got stung, and the lion turned on the lion tamer,
We keep sending troops to Iraq, I figured that we must like danger,
Little kids don't learn in school they go to school to go spray a gun,
If you a parent, then be a parent, get off the couch and go raise your son,
Kobe just broke another record, today's game he hit 81,
Now they saying he's number 1, but yesterday they all hated him,
OJ was named innocent, he got no sentence, he's still alive,
It's very ironic that the lawyer that defended him had to die,
Well, now my cue card says the price of gas isn't really high,
But I'm not going to read that, 'cause we all know that that's a lie.

[CHORUS]
Gas prices raises, the money keeps burning,
Dropout rate rising, so what are they learning?,
Sending the troops in the war so I turn in,
To today's evening news.
And the world keeps turning slow (turning slow, turning slow)
As the world keeps turning slow (turning slow, turning slow)
As the world keeps on turning slow (turning slow, turning slow)
This is your evening news.

[VERSE 3]
We still haven't found Pac's killer, still haven't found Biggie's either,
30 minutes into the case they got tired and took a breather,
Snoop Dogg just got arrested, everyday he get a new subpoena,
Innocent when murder was the case so the prosecution got a middle finger,
Hip-Hop is sweeping the nation, but the contents seem so degrading,
Most rappers got new albums that white kids are anticipating,
If you don't like it on the radio or the television then switch the station,
Flavor Flav get a lot of ratings, Bill O'Reilly somewhere is hating,
Kanye just said WHAT? the president ain't got time for that,
The White House is going to stay white even tho' we know Obama's black,
9/11 was a calculation, and some would say it was a timed attack,
He gave a speech on CNN, "They bombed us, now we're bombing back",
Where the heck is Osama at?

[HOOK]
And I would love to talk about Katrina, but every time I talk about Katrina, they look at me like it's a misdemeanor
Anyways, there's way more important stuff that we can discuss
N'Sync, Makin da band and Milli Vanilli had broken up,


[CHORUS]
Gas prices raises, the money keeps burning,
Dropout rate rising, so what are they learning?,
Sending the troops in the war so I turn in,
To today's evening news.
And the world keeps turning slow (turning slow, turning slow)
As the world keeps turning slow (turning slow, turning slow)
As the world keeps on turning slow (turning slow, turning slow)
This is your evening news.


----------

